# Over the stove pot fillers.



## Pappy (Mar 22, 2017)

I notice on a lot of the home builder programs, they  are now installing these over the stove pot fillers. I think it's a great idea, but is a new thing or has it been around for awhile?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 22, 2017)

They have been used in commercial kitchens for many, many years.  

The thing that I always wonder about is what do you do when you develop a drip and have no drain for the faucet.  

Instead of filling your pot at the sink and running to the stove, you start filling your pot at the stove and running to the sink, LOL!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 22, 2017)

:lol1:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2017)

I never noticed those, but there'd be no room for one over my stove.  Above the hood with the light and the fan are cabinets.  It would worry me though with no drain.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 22, 2017)

I rarely have to fill a pot, so I wouldn't want one of those.

I can fill a pot by filling a smaller utensil and then transferring it to the pot.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 22, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> They have been used in commercial kitchens for many, many years.
> 
> The thing that I always wonder about is what do you do when you develop a drip and have no drain for the faucet.
> 
> Instead of filling your pot at the sink and running to the stove, you start filling your pot at the stove and running to the sink, LOL!



Right.  Even if your kitchen sink doesn't have an overflow like the bathroom sinks.

I came home once and the dripping tap in the kitchen sink had overflowed and a rug next to the kitchen was soaked.

Luckily I have a wet vac and sucked up most of the water, and then used towels, and then fans and it came out fine.

You have to watch the hot water taps.  Because it's hot when you shut it off the washer cools and it drips.  It needs an extra bit when you are going out.

I don't think that's a hot idea for over the stove.  It's not like we are filling pots all day like a commercial establishment.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2017)

It was very trendy to put one in a residential home during new construction.

Large families benefit the most; a good idea for them.

Personally, I wouldn't want the expense of installation for just a couple or a small family. I never thought of it dripping, but that could be a real concern.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 22, 2017)

I don't like the idea.  What if it leaks and gets all inside your electric stove stuff?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 22, 2017)

I wouldn't care to have one for all the reasons mentioned. What I do love is my extra high sink faucet. My tallest pot easily fits under it including my head if I need to give my hair a quick wash.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 23, 2017)

We have the high sink faucet too, Ruth. Comes in very handy at times. I can see where a dripping pot filler could be a real problem, yet a lot of new homes are going for it.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 23, 2017)

I have to replace my kitchen sink faucet, and I'm planning on replacing it with one of those high ones, but I sure wouldn't want it over the stove.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 27, 2017)

I've wanted a gooseneck faucet for a long time, but something else was always needed more and I never got around to it.

http://www.efaucets.com/f/gooseneck-kitchen-faucets.shtml


----------



## jujube (Mar 27, 2017)

I very seldom use a large enough pot that carrying it from the sink to the stove would be a big problem.   I can see that it would be handy if you were steaming lobsters in one of those gigantic pots on a regular basis or something like that, but I don't even own a pot larger than a big stock pot.  I think it's just one of those "hey, look at my designer kitchen" kind of things.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 28, 2017)

If you need to fill a big pot.   Use a hose from the kitchen faucet.   To empty it.  Siphon it back into the sink.


----------

